# Jwt A4 Cams + Powerchips Ecu



## analitis (Nov 22, 2002)

HELLO PPL
A LITTLE HISTORY FIRST

IN MY PREVIOUS SR20DE, I HAD INSTALLED AMONG OTHERS(CAI, HOTSHOT HEADERS, EXHAUST) JWT S4 CAMS, FOLLOWED THE BREAKIN INFO, MADE ALMOST 1000 MILES BUT THE CAR FELT LIKE SOMETHING KEPT IT FROM PERFORMING AS IT SHOULD. IN FACT THE IDLE WAS "ROUGH" ALL THE TIME AND I NOTICED NO PERFORMANCE AT ALL AT TOP END.
THEN I DECIDED TO REPROGRAM THE ECU(AFTER MORE THAN 1000 MILES). THE ECU REPROGRAMMED BY A COMPANY KNOWN AS POWERCHIPS AND WHEN I PUT IT BACK I IMMEDIATELLY NOTICED A GREAT IMPROVEMENT IN MY CAR. IDLE SPEED MOVED TO 1000 RPM, NO ROUGHT AT ALL AND THE CAR FELT LIKE EARNING 15 WHEEL HP AT TOP AND AT WOT. I WAS VERY HAPPY AND DID MORE THAN 30.000 MILES WITH THIS SETUP.
AFTER THAT I SOLD THE CAR BUT KEPT THE REPROGRAMMED ECU( YES ITS THE SAME ECU THAT H/PRO WAS TALKING ABOUT IN A TREAD WITH TITLE "ECU QUESTION FOR THE TECHNICALLY INCLINED") AND THE JWT S4 CAMS.

THE PROBLEM

I BOUGHT A NX2000 ALMOST BRAND NEW(10.000 MILES) AND TOTTALY STOCK 6 MONTHS AGO.
I ADDED A HOMEMADE CAI, LAST GEN HOTSHOT HEADERS AND 2 DAYS AGO I ADDED. 
1) THE S4 CAMSHAFTS AND 
2) THE REPROGRAMMED ECU.

FACTS
1) THE IDLE SPEED MOVED TO 950-1000 RPM AS IT WAS IN MY PREVIOUS SR20 BUT THE IDLE IS STILL "ROUGH" . IN MY PREVIUS SR20 ITS WASNT AT ALL.
2) REV LIMITER IS AT 8300 AS IT USED TO BE( I DONT EXCEED 8000)
THAT MEANS THAT THE ECU IS WORKING , BUT

ALTHOUGH I HAVE MADE 150 MILES, BREAKING(OK OK I KNOW USED CAMS DONT NEED IT) I FLOORED IT 2-3 TIMES AND I WAS VERY DISSAPOINTED.

SOMETHING SEEM TO KEEP THE CAR FROM 6500 AND UP.
I HAVE TO MENTION THAT THE ECU WAS SITTING FOR SIX MONTHS.
DO U THINK THAT THE REPROGRAMMED ECU MUST LEARN FROM THE BEGGINING? (IN MY PREVIOUS SR20 IMMEDIATELLY AFTER REPROGRAMMING IN 2 DAYS THE CAR FELT AWESOME!!).
THE CAMS INSTALLATION WAS MADE BY MY MECHANIC WHO HAD INSTALLED THE CAMS MANY TIMES AND KNOWS THE PROCCEDURE VERY WELL. I CHECKED THE CLOCK AND ALL JWT DIRECTIONS AND IT WAS OK.
SORRY FOR THE LONG POST, BUT I DESPERATELLY NEED YOUR OPINION.


ANALITIS


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

!!!STOP YELLING!!!

sorry i dont have any answers to yer questions


----------



## spnx (Apr 30, 2002)

I have trouble reading stuff written in block capitals too.

It's normal for S4 cams to be choppy. You can bump the base idle up a bit to deal with this, but with cams with a lot of overlap like that, you just have to learn to live with it.

At stoplights, my teeth chatter and the steering wheel shakes. But I like it


----------



## analitis (Nov 22, 2002)

ok sorry for the caps guys.

i strongly believe that excessive back pressure holds the car from 6500 to top. 
i had the same problem with my previus car and hotshot headers.
i use 2 inches exchaust and the stock cat.
do u believe that there is a chance for ecu to learn ?
and why something holds the car from 6500 to top?
finally the idle is not choppy, just a little more "rough" than stock(idle is 950 rpm with the reprogrammed ecu.

thanks in advance for your help


----------

